# Sapphire Ati 6870 Overclocked issues



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello:

I am just having a little trouble with my overclock. I have a ati 6870 video card from Sapphire and I am using Trixx overclock utility. I have been slowly increasing the core clock and memory clock frequencies and runing Heaven benchmark v2.1 to test everytime. I've got the card overclocked now where I can play Crysis Warhead at 1920 by 1080 all settings maxed at about 33-35 fps. My issue is, that just a bit into the game the game plays fine then freezes, and then I have to either restart my cpu or close the program.
Here are my overclock specs:
Core Clock: stock 900 overclocked:1010

Memory Clock:stock 4200 overclocked:4382

Gpu Voltage:1175 overclock:1181
is there anything that I am doing wrong/are the values not correct. Please Help so I can have a stable overclock


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Try backing the overclock off or upping the voltage. It sounds like you have reached the limit though


----------

